# Live finger mullet rig for Spanish



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

What is the best way to rig a live finger mullet for Spanish during the early fall mullet run in the surf? I would think that keeping the bait up off the bottom with the mullet swimming "free" (or as free as possible with a hook in it) would be best. Is tying a simple dropper loop a good approach, or is there a better way to tie a rig for this?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Starboard said:


> What is the best way to rig a live finger mullet for Spanish during the early fall mullet run in the surf? I would think that keeping the bait up off the bottom with the mullet swimming "free" (or as free as possible with a hook in it) would be best. Is tying a simple dropper loop a good approach, or is there a better way to tie a rig for this?


Carolina rig with an egg sinker, leader about 30 inches long works. One mullet per rig, hook it through the lips with a small treble.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I run a "Dog Line"

Basically just slip a bead, then a swivel onto your shock leader and then tie a weight to the end of the shock leader. Attach a 30" long 25-30 lb flouro leader with hook to the swivel. Keep the leader and swivel as light as possible so the bait can swim up and down the column. Don't use the plastic slide swivels as I have had those cut by the line when a fish strikes


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Both suggestions make sense because I think a finger mullet tends to try to swim toward the surface when on a hook.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

When fishing from a pier or at an inlet I have fished live mullet with out a weight, but have used a bubble float if needed for distance. Not sure how well adding a weight would work for Spanish. Granted this might not work in the surf, but does from a pier or in the inlet.


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Carolina rig with an egg sinker, leader about 30 inches long works. One mullet per rig, hook it through the lips with a small treble.


I tryed what you said today in Oki got my first off the beach Spanish was 17" and lost another in the surf same size or bigger


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Carolina rig with an egg sinker, leader about 30 inches long works. One mullet per rig, hook it through the lips with a small treble.


From the surf? Where are you casting it?


----------

